#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  new member!!

## panadol

hi all!



my name is hesham .i'm studing oil & gas enginering n kuwait. 


i was looking for fourms that talk about the petrol and i fond it here.


thank u 4 this website. i hope i'll b a good and activity member .

and i hope i'll b one of your community. :Embarrassment: See More: new member!!

----------


## Mohamed

you are welcome hesham 
and we wait your participations, and we hope you get benefit  from the form

----------


## aliali

Welcome hesham and i hope u find all u want to know here and later u can help us work in kuwait as well :P

----------


## panadol

thank u mohammed and i'm sure i'll get benfits from this fourm  :Smile: 

thank u zorooo. i'm egyption n kuwait and i'm still student so we all need 2 vitamen waaaaw (wasta) 2 work n national or international petrolum companies n kuwait.   :Frown:

----------


## aliali

:s

----------


## Mohamed

> :s

----------


## hammad2020

hey hisham 
i m hammad i m doing bachelors in petroleum from pakistan...but i started my studies from kuwait till my 12th grade i was in kuwait...i went to pakistan last year...

----------


## AHMEDELKASAS

Thank You

----------

